
KDE Usability and Productivity: Week 63 - based2
https://pointieststick.com/2019/03/23/kde-usability-productivity-week-63/
======
Thev00d00
I love this blog series -- its such a great way to show the ongoing hard work
by the community, in a way that is often missed for open source stuff.

------
nik1aa5
Had a quick look at openSUSE and KDE these days. I think about switching from
Debian and Xfce. Because of a stable rolling-release distribution and easy to
setup feature-rich tiling window manager with kwin-tiling.

------
msiyer
Plasma 5 is my Desktop Environment on all machines capable enough to handle
it. Xfce for all others.

I love the configurability and theming capabilities. Dolphin, Okular and
Spectacle are just incredible. I do not use Discover at all.

On Arch Linux, I have had no troubles in the past 5-6 months. The quality is
pretty high.

I thank the KDE/Plasma community for enriching the world with their
contributions.

